# Lift Station help please



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

For the set up...we have a sewer that had to be bored across a state highway to get into the main. My side of the hwy has 2 water lines, a gas line, 2 regular phone, and 3 fiber lines (which were marked 7' off). One clarification real quick is I only make a tie in at the property line. I had nothing to do with the bore across the highway. The day before the bore was to take place they all came out to do locates and found the 12" water main was at 4' t.o.p. below grade. The state requires a minimum of 5' below roadway for the bore and with a minimum 12" below the water line the bore needed to be a minimum 6' below grade. All this put the sewer 6 inches below the flow line of the city main on the other side of the street. So now they want to pump the sewage across the street in a forced main approximately 120'. Hopefully you can see the picture I am trying to describe. So now the land slopes to the highway from our side. The tank location is 2'2" above the roadway. So now we have a bore that is over 8' deep from grade.

My questions are. 
1. Does the outlet of the lift station need to be at the 8' depth? Which means we would need a tank 11-12' deep. Or may we come out of the tank, turn down and go to the bore depth? 
2. May I put the lift station up the hill at the building, which would be another 5' higher in elevation and a 300' longer run, and pump the sewage across the street? (Saving in electrical and controls). Would the "belly" at our side of the highway be a problem point? How would you figure the head pressure for a pump size with the pump sitting 12' above the main across the street? 

Any thoughts and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

you would have to put the tank at 11' no belly, just up and over


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I would put it as close as possible and size the pump large enough to over come where it has to pump "up" to the main. If you go with a package unit, which are the best imo, it tells you what head pressure the pump can do and at what developed length of discharge is optimum. A grinder would probably be the ticket that way your pumping all liquid instead of unground chunks.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Plumberman, 

As close to the main or the crossing (at the bottom of the hill)?. And yes we are looking at a duplex system, so we have a backup pump when one goes down, prepackaged. My supplier said he was quoting Liberty Pumps.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

No belly.
Plumb it like a pressure system with long radius drainage fittings only.

Always go with 2 pumps.
A grinder is a good idea


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A 11'-12' tank and rail set up, with two pumps and a duplex controller is how I would go. If you have a favorite brand, contact their local rep and he will help you calculate your total dynamic head and suggest the appropriate pumps.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

As close to the main as possible, that's if you can get your gravity side sloped correctly. Running a long line from the pumped side causes added stress on the pumping unit. Even with checks installed to keep it from back flowing back into the lift station, you still won't empty the line in one pump cycle. The further the line the better chance of back pressure the pumps have to contend with. Short term it would be fine, but as the pumps age the constant cycling on and off wears on them. You probably won't get an empty line either if you set it close, but you will have less TD (total distance) of the pumped side to contend with.

Liberty makes some good grinders, check out the ProVore, it's a beast. Depending on what your electrical set up is, will depend on what voltage and phase you can run. 

The Omnivore is another good one, I think the ProVore is the stepped up model.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

The "belly" is inevitable because of the sleeve in the bore under the highway then the rise up into the main. 

Plumberman, 
If I were to install the station close to the building the first 300' would be downhill and the last would be flat (through the bore) then up the last 10' into the manhole. There would never be a had pressure on the pumps other than what would be the rise out of the tank. This would be the preferred location because of the proximity to the available power and the shallower basin that would be needed. 
The second more favorable option would be to install the station at the property line BUT have a shallow basin that again would pump the effluent down the back up. 
And lastly would be the station at the property line with a basin approximately 12' deep and the outlet at 8-9' pumping flat 100' and the up the last 10'. 
Whatcha think?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Set the tank by the building and run 2 in blue tube no fittings except at the main and maybe a coupling. It works better than sch 80. As far as the belly it doesn't matter and there is no way to keep from having one. We have a few lift stations around here and one thing that is a must is duplex pump and controls. Don't skimp you will regret it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

As much downhill as possible Like others have said you are going to have a flat any ways coming through the road bore, size them right for the need of usage and your pump performance at that distance, stay within its performance and you should be all good


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I was also trying to work through my supplier and let him do the leg work with his manufacturer rep. Got tired of that and called the engineers at Liberty directly. The engineer said it would be no problem installing the unit by the building. We did add in antisiphon valves on each pump so it would not suck the basin dry. He redesigned it as an ETS(engineered tank system?)and sent it to me within a couple of hours. I ordered it this morning and now have a 3-4 week lead time to get it. 

I feel a lot better about it now. I appreciate all the replies and help. 

Until next time Thank you!!


----------

